

Spam Volume Falls to 2007 Levels - kmfrk
http://web.hbr.org/email/archive/dailystat.php?date=010412

======
sp332
I wonder if the spam toolkits are incorporating heuristics to target the
messages better, so they don't have to send as many.

------
JadeRobbins
I think social network spamming has become much more popular, I wonder if this
also has had an effect as people leave traditional email spam (or don't worry
about replacing it when governments shut them down).

------
ovechtrick
Bravo!

I wonder what the reduction in infrastructure costs is to deal with filtering
out that spam.

------
MikeCampo
Unfortunately my spam folder remains bloated.

